# Problemas con el touchpad de PROTEUS



## Manuel51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Estoy intentando simular un circuito sensor al tacto con ISIS y no consigo que el TOUCHPAD funcione. ¿Sabéis si está bien conectado o hay que ponerlo de otra forma?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 11, 2011)

le pususte 12v al touchpad normalmente no se genera mas de un volt...

mira este esquema...



que te falta????

y yo no pondria un mosfet, yo pondria un bjt.... por eso creo que no funciona tu diseño

Mira con un BJT... 




y yo R5 la pondría como de 1M


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gracias, lubeck, me faltaba la tierra y bajar los 12V a 1.

Saludos.


----------

